# Upset with myself



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

I heard that father's will tolerate male babies up to 6 month's...though my friend's 2 brother piggies has been living together for over a year now?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Well firstly I'll begin by saying I hope the baby female didn't spend the night with daddy guinea pig? I hope not as guinea pig females may be able to have babes themselves from 4 to 5 weeks 
So it's not impossible that he mated with her, though by no means certain, so if this happened all hopefully okay, but do warn person who adopted female.

If you had left all male babies in with father, they would have ended up fighting at some point. One baby male would have probably (but no guarantee) been fine. But if you had done this you would not be able to use him (or son) as a "stud" as they would have fought once put back together.

The rule for male guinea pigs is pairs only, VERY rarely does it work with more than this long term ... Ear bites are the least of your worries (or the guinea pigs) during my time involved with rescue I have seen multiple abscesses from male guinea pigs fighting, slashed faces, ripped testicles and heard of tear ducts destroyed ... 

Why not neuter your male and allow him to live with a female, it's much nicer, kinder and more natural life for them. Guinea pigs love company and it's not really fair for them to live alone. 

Do you breed to show and improve health, temperament and type? If not why do it when rescues are over run with beautiful but unwanted piggies?

I know people (whatever they breed) always say "My babies go to good homes" ... But who knows where they ultimately end up?


----------

